

Collaboration Tips for Designers Working with Developers - cwan
http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/collaboration-tips-for-designers-working-with-developers/

======
Watts
I don't agree with the idea that designers should just hand off mock-ups to
developers and expect them to implement it properly. All of these points can
be addressed by coding your own HTML, CSS, and Javascript. Developers don't
have the time to worry about your grid, they have enough to do as it is.
Design that stops at Photoshop is only half finished, and a web designer who
doesn't have the skill to implement their work is not really a web designer at
all.

When I work with developers, I just tell them to do their thing and make it
work. Don't worry what it looks like - I'll do the rest. Using GitHub on our
projects has made this really easy for me.

